# Como hacer un transformador de disparo



## kaká_2008 (Abr 10, 2009)

hola amigos me canse de buscar en internet y no encuentro algun tuto para hacer un transformador de disparo para un flash...
el circuito es este



no lo puedo conseguir por ninguna tienda a ese transformador...
lei por ahi que se lo puede armar...



> el transformador de disparo son 10 vueltas de alambre en una ferrita de 0,5 cm de diametro o tambien en la barra de ferrite de una vieja radio con 3 o 4 cm te alcanza y el secundario 400 vueltas de alambre mas fino



la cosa es que no se hacer estas cosas y esas especificaciones son muy pocas para mi...
si alguien la sabe que ponga algun tuto o fotos de como hacerlo si no es mucho pedir...
con que me respondan ya arrancamos a hacerlo!

saludos!


----------



## mabauti (Abr 10, 2009)

imagen directa para quien tenga problemas:


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 10, 2009)

kaká_2008 dijo:
			
		

> hola amigos me canse de buscar en internet y no encuentro algun tuto para hacer un transformador de disparo para un flash........


¿ Por que repites tu consulta en mas de 1 post ?
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/185062/

*Reglas generales de uso del foro *
4. *No crees temas nuevos si ya hay alguno preguntando lo mismo*. Utiliza el buscador. 

Ve a una casa que vendan máquinas fotográficas y solicita que te regalen alguna deteriorada (Que ya no sirva), de esta recuperas el transformador. Suelen tener cajones de máquinas inservibles.

*El transformador de disparo:*
Te vas a una casa de electrónica y pides una barra de ferrite de antena, habrá que ver si todavía tienen en stock, hace rato que no se emplean, si la consigues cortas unos 2,5 Cm con cuidado porque se quiebra fácilmente.
Le envuelves una capa de cinta aisladora.
Sobre la cinta bobinas unas 10 a 15 vueltas de alambre de bobinar AWG 28 o parecido (Diámetro 0,32 mm), retienes en su lugar el bobinado con mas cinta aisladora, ahora le das 2 capas de cinta.
Sobre esta cinta bobinas unas 400 a 500 vueltas de alambre AWG 39 o similar en varias capaz con cinta aisladora entre las capas, concluido fijas la ultima capa también con cinta.

Si hiciste las cosas bien te deberían quedar 4 alambres, 2 gruesos y 2 finos, los 2 gruesos serían el primario y los 2 finos el secundario


----------



## kaká_2008 (Abr 10, 2009)

muchas gracias fogonazo y perdon por hacer un post pero pregunte en el otro y nadie me daba bola (perdon si soy muy impaciente) aparte no era lo mismo ya que por alla preguntaban de hacer un flash con un tubo florecente y yo solo quiero el transformador...

perdon si hice algo mal sepanme disculpar

ahora fogonazo cualquier transformador de camara que no sirva lo puedo usar? o son distintos...

yo tengo un flash de esos que venden a $30 y tiene un transformador pero es chiquito me parece...



ese me sirve?solo tiene tres alambres...


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 10, 2009)

Si sirve.
Como son transformadores de pulso el tamaño no tiene mucha importancia.

Los transformadores de las cámaras son muy muy parecidos entre si.

Si tiene 3 cables debes buscar cual de los 3 es la unión primario-secundario, esa es la que se conecta al negativo del esquema que publicaste.


----------



## kaká_2008 (Abr 10, 2009)

gracias!


----------



## huki (Abr 27, 2009)

amigos les comento que yo tambien estoy por hacer un flash ,pero el problema es que no consigo el ferrite de 0,5mm de diametro.pero si encontre uno de 0,7mm y otro de 0,8mm de diametro.pregunto me servira igual.saludos


----------



## Daniel.more (Abr 27, 2009)

en principio en este caso si al no se algo muy critico


----------



## huki (Abr 27, 2009)

una ves me llego un flash para reparar pero este no tenia el ferrite en la bobina, solamente tenia un carrete de 0,5mmde area con su bobinado.


----------



## luis_elpibeorellana (Abr 27, 2009)

hola yo lo hice y me funciono perfecto...
al transformador ese lo consegui de una camara deteriorada...


----------



## kaká_2008 (Abr 27, 2009)

amigo ya lo hice al flash y me funca de 10!...
huki buscate el transformador en cualquier camara vieja o andat a una casa donde reparen camaras...como dijo el buen Fogonazo..

el circuito funciona pero el unico problema que me salio fue el de la resistencia que esta en la entrada de 220V..calentaba una banda...
y como me dijo Fogonazo compre cuatro resistenias de las mismas y puse dos en serie y dos en paralelo...me daban los 2k2 y 40W con lo que no calienta como cuando tenia 10W jejeje...

saludos y hacelo que ta bueno el circuito..!


----------



## huki (Abr 30, 2009)

amigos les cuento que encontre unas bobinas para flash,compre las unica dos que tenian.¿el esquema de arriba es el mismo que aparece en la paguina de pablin?


----------



## huki (May 2, 2009)

amigos hice el flash, pero no logre hacerlo funcionar..lo unico que hace es unos pequeños destellos la lampara de neon, pero despues no hace otra cosa.¿me podrian ayudar?.gracias.


----------



## kaká_2008 (May 4, 2009)

lo hiciste tal y cual como esta?
es el el esquema q esta arriba el que tenes que hacer...le pusiste la resistencia de 2.2 ohms 15W en la entrada de 220V?
revisalo puede ser que estes conectando mal el transformador de disparo con la lampara...
pero si te hace los destellos con el neon el problema debe estar en la ubicacion del transformadorr...


----------



## zopilote (May 4, 2009)

Si me hago un tiempo en mi ajetreada jornada les mando como construir los transformadores pulso.
 Cuando el Xenon da unos pocos destellos y luego se apaga, es por que se ha calentado el xenon,estos se malogran por sobrecalentamiento, debes tener muy poco lastre en la entrada de tu circuito, en vez de esas resistencia de 15w o 20W es preferible y más economico colocarle un bombilla de 25W a 45W 220Vac( con bombillas de 100W, xenon más grande).

Etolipoz
----------


----------



## huki (May 5, 2009)

la resisitencia que tengo en la entrada es de 2k2 10w.ahora pregunto la resistencia es de 2k2 o 2.2ohm...la bobina de disparo tiene dos alambres finos y dos gruezos.los gruezos son de la entrada y los finos las salidas?.en cuanto pueda les subo unas fotos del que arme y otro que me dejaron para reparar ,pero no se como conectar los cables ya que tiene dos condensadores de poliester, se parece mucho al de la foto de arriba.saludos


----------



## kaká_2008 (May 28, 2009)

y mira amigo yo cuando lo probe al circuito por primera vez lo hice sin el xenon y andaba bien porque veia los pulsos que pasaban atraves del neon...
que tipo de xenon le pusiste¿?¿? el que tiene forma de "U"?
tenes que tratarlos con cuidado porque esos de "U" tiene el filamento del medio q es muy pero muy fragil y si le pasas el dedo y se sale esa pintura ya era...

saludos!


----------



## david_rc_91 (Oct 4, 2009)

hola a todos les comento que arme el circuito anda muy bien, les comento que para la bobina de arranque use una que vienen el los chisperos chinos a pilas, tienen un transformador de las mismas caracteristicas y el chispero o magiclick aca en argentina tiene un costo de $5, con eso no tuve problema.

mi pregunta es sobre la resistencia esa que hay que poner, la puedo remplazar por un soldador viejo de 40w?

otra cosa aca estan los modelos de las lamparas de xenon 

http://www.taytron.com/fttypeu.html

la que consegui yo es la de la fig 5


----------



## bebeto (Jun 16, 2010)

Perdón por revivir el tema, pero este me parece el mejor lugar para plantear mi duda, ya que estoy por armarme el mismo flash.

¿Se podría Controlar el disparo es este flash con un Optotriac, el cual recibe la señal bien sea de un Oscilador, o un circuito audiorrítmico.?

Se que con otros se puede pero yo quiero hacer referencia a este ya que es el más sencillo que encontré.

En tal caso que se pueda,¿yo tendría que quitar el potenciómetro de 1M y... sustituirlo por otra resistencia o hacer un puente?

De ser una Resistencia, ¿existe alguna formula para calcularla?


Yo por mi parte ecnontré este: http://sound.westhost.com/project65.htm
En el circuito re la pagina que pasé está echo con un Optotriac, que actiba a SCR.

Pero no me gusta ya que habla de la R3 que determina el tiempo de carga del capacitor, también habla de potencias disparatadas del resistor, así que no me termina de gustar.




EDIT: Me surgió otra duda, ¿Es necesario Identificar Fase y Neutro , y hacer entrar el neutro a través de R1 o no tiene importancia?


----------



## pachi2009 (Ago 14, 2010)

con este circuito hasta cuantos watts puede ser la lampara de xenon?


----------



## fabioguarin (Nov 15, 2010)

saludos

mira yo encontre  este (http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/ilum/estrobo2/index.htm ) que es el mismo que tu estas haciendo solo le falta el diagrama que tu ya tienes el transformador es muy censillo de hacer no tiene que ser el nuecleo de ferrita puede ser de plastico o madera en you tuve hay un video (



 ) y en otro tema de aca de foros de elctronica un muchacho suvio este pdf aki te especifica cada parte de el circuito y te da  la pcb [/ATTACH] pues espero que te sirva


----------



## fabioguarin (Dic 4, 2010)

encontre este que esta mejor ya aca en este link tengo fotos de el chasis y el circuito que estoy haciendo 

http://fabioguarin.blogspot.com/

haciendo


----------



## jcorral76 (Ago 20, 2011)

kaká_2008 dijo:


> hola amigos me canse de buscar en internet y no encuentro algun tuto para hacer un transformador de disparo para un flash...
> El circuito es este
> 
> 
> ...




hola que tal espero y me explique bien de como hacer el transfo .
Yo e fabricado algunos con diferentes  calibres de alambre magneto de cobre y reciclado que lo tomo de algunas bobinas como solenoides abanicos u otros tranformadores que no tenga barniz o pegamento para que se pueda desenrroyar

puede ser calibre 28,30,32 asta 39
y se puede hacer sin ferrita, en nucleo de aire, puedes hacerlo hasta con una pluma bic o en cualquier otra cosa con diametro de .5 a 1 cm en un espacio de 1.5cm de ancho aproximado, el bobinado primaro son 15 bueltas secundario es de 300bueltas y el calibre lo e usado igual en ambos pero lo importante es que pongas cinta mazquin o celofan entre los dos bobinados y listo 
tambien lo e fabricado en carretes de plastico de las maquinas de cocer singer facilitas ya que son muy baratos en las merserias 2 o 3 pesos mexicanos.
Le garantizo que funcionan
saludos


----------



## hell_fish (Ago 20, 2011)

Excelente! funciono todo a la primera gracias a todos por compartir toda esta información 


Edit: hmm puse dos resistencias de 2 k 5W pero se calientan a cerca de 90° C después de 5 minutos.
Eso es algo critico ? 
debería cambiarla por una de mas potencia ?


----------



## jtch (Feb 10, 2012)

luego de mucho tiempo me incorporo a este foraso para nosotros los electronicos...

quisiera hacer una consulta , y es que tengo un proyecto con el transformador de pulsos y lo uso para disparar a dos scr cuyo angulo de disparo debe estar desfasado 180 grados uno del otro, y tengo entendido que este dispositvo realiza ese desfase. 

pero mi inconveniente es que el trafo no realiza el desfase de 180 grados en su segundo secundario, quisiera saber el circuito que hace el desfase ya que tengo entendido que esta constituido por un diodo y una resistencia entre gate y catodo (del scr) de cada uno. ya lo he probado y si dispara al scr en un secundario pero el otro no esta desfasado como quiero y no dispara al otor scr..

es que quiero disparar a dos scr's en un puente semicontrolado monofasico, y es para un motor universal que le quiero controlar la velocidad usando la curva dc pulsante de este rectificador semicontrolado.

tengo todo funcionando solo me falta la parte del desfasaje entre cada scr's para generar la pulsante en la salida del rectificador semicontrolado...

les adjunto el circuito que he estado probando, les agradeceria que me apoyen ...gracias !!!


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ene 7, 2013)

Gente, tengo un flash de 20w, como el mostrado en los primeros post. Para cambiar la lampara por una más grande que cosas debería cambiar?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 7, 2013)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> Gente, tengo un flash de 20w, como el mostrado en los primeros post. Para cambiar la lampara por una más grande que cosas debería cambiar?



La intensidad del destello la da el capacitor y la tensión, no la lámpara.

Se reemplaza la lámpara por otra mas grande para que pueda manejar una mayor capacidad de descarga del electrolítico, mejore su disipación de calor y eventualmente soporte una mayor tensión de trabajo.
Resumiendo, si quieres una mayor intensidad de disparo habría que cambiar: Capacitor, tensión de carga del mismo, resistencia limitadora de carga y lámpara.


----------

